# STOP!~!! forcing me to pick upgrades!



## Another World (Apr 27, 2010)

IE 8

any item: i click "add to cart"
shoptemp shows me the message box above.
--if i click cancel -- nothing happens. i can't load the item and skip the extra stuff, which is what i assume would happen.
--if i click OK -- i get a new browser instance where i am forced to pick "NO" for a bunch of upgrades i don't want. (MSD, upgrade services, etc)

this is really annoying. i don't like when people, stores, shops, etc, force product on me. it is a real turn off to buyers. 

is there some setting where i can disable this for good? each time i want to place an order I have to go through this, also it requires that active-x is turned on. i perfer to keep active-x off for obvious reasons. 

-another world


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't get any message of the sort using Firefox 3.6 or IE8, with Active X disabled.

Why use IE8 anyway?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 27, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I don't get any message of the sort using Firefox 3.6 or IE8, with Active X disabled.
> 
> Why use IE8 anyway?



He might be on a work or school computer.


----------



## Costello (Apr 28, 2010)

this only happens when you click "add to cart" from the category page... 
that means you don't even check the product description before buying it!?
who does that anyway?


----------



## redact (Apr 28, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> this only happens when you click "add to cart" from the category page...
> that means you don't even check the product description before buying it!?
> who does that anyway?


i'm pretty sure that j already knows what an ak2i is without reading the description


----------



## iFish (Apr 28, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> this only happens when you click "add to cart" from the category page...
> that means you don't even check the product description before buying it!?
> who does that anyway?



people who know what they are buying? knowing what they want


----------



## Another World (Apr 29, 2010)

yea, so take that costello!! =P

-another world


----------



## Costello (Apr 29, 2010)

when a product has options like this, the shopping cart software wont allow adding it directly to the cart...
it just takes you one extra click


----------



## Another World (May 1, 2010)

msg box = 1st click
new browser instance opens - annoying
option 1 (msd card) - 2nd click
option 2 (upgrade ak2i to fw1.4) - 3rd click

yea i'm being bitchy right now but its fun. =)

-another world


----------



## outgum (May 1, 2010)

Oh Another World, You poor thing, a WHOLE THREE clicks!
I feel your pain ~sobs~ When will the terror end of the more than 1 clllliiiiiccccck ~weeps~


----------



## Another World (May 2, 2010)

in a perfect internet everything would truly be 1 click away! =)

-another world


----------



## Berthenk (May 2, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> in a perfect internet everything would truly be 1 click away! =)
> 
> -another world


Heh, then it'll be 2 thoughts away!
[/oftopic]

Never had this problem...


----------



## lowjeep (May 4, 2010)

Meh. Try firefox or chrome.


----------

